# My new website - Looking for opinions/feedback



## achtungbarry (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello all and very happy new year to everybody here,

I've been working like a mad think over Chistmas to finally get my website up and running properly.

I'd love to hear your opinions on the layout, usabiliy etc. all comments and opinions are welcome and appreciated.

Thre are already 2 tutorials on in the "Photography Tutorials" section that may be of particular interst some people here.

I will be adding more tutorials (on photography technique and photosop etc) in the future so keep an eye on the site if they are of interest to you.

There is also a blog section where I display my most recent shots along with descriptions of how they were taken and post processed. Again I will be updating this regularly.

http://www.barryocarroll.com/

Thanks.

Barry


----------



## wtdeane (Jan 2, 2010)

Nicely done.

Kudos!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 2, 2010)

Very well done and I loved reading your HDR self-portrait story.:thumbup:


----------



## itsjustbrandy (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi Barry, 

I like the setup of your website, and it looks like you really have a good eye for taking great photos.  In your gallery, when I try to click any of your thumnails, the enlarged photos come up as a broken link.  Did anyone else have this problem?

I did not click every single photo, but tried a couple in each album, and none of them would come up for me.  Maybe your images are not saved in the same place?  
I look foward to seeing more!  From what I could see in the thumbnails, it looks like you have some great work!  I really enjoy the photos of the lemon and strawberries :thumbup:


----------



## HannahRebekah (Jan 28, 2010)

Your pics are gorgeous, but the website is kind of... black?  It does draw your eye to the pictures, but I think it could use a little more color/texture.


----------



## mankster (Feb 16, 2010)

i love some of the shots.  good luck


----------

